# Bow sight concept



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Idea:
A riser mounted rangefinder (aligned parallel to arrow). When bow is drawn, the rangefider detects the distance to deer and illuminates the corresponding sight pin.
Anyone out there capable of making one of these?


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Not sure where you are from, but that would be illegal in ND. You can not have any electronic devices on the bow or the arrow for hunting anyway.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Its been done.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Excellent! Who makes it, and where can I buy one?


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Not sure of the illuminated pin, but I know there is a range finder that compensates and goes on the bow. To me, defeats the purpose of bowhunting...

But like also stated, illegal in ND.


----------



## aron (Dec 6, 2006)

Doesn't illuminate the pin but heres your bow mounted rangefinder:

http://leupold.com/hunting-and-shooting ... ngefinder/


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Already available.......................... It's called.............................instinctive shooting....................Just takes lots of practice. :lol: :lol: :lol:  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

